
How to establish a company in US for non-european based in Europe? - Mostafa_Nageeb
I want to start my startup, and I want to establish a Delaware company to have a US bank account and be able to receive payments. I don&#x27;t know what&#x27;s the process from Europe (Netherlands&#x2F;Germany). I have a non-european passport. My concern is how much it takes to maintain the company annually? and what if I wanted to shut it down? What are the steps and things I have to take care of?
======
spitfire
Stripe Atlas does exactly this for you.

[https://stripe.com/atlas](https://stripe.com/atlas)

~~~
Mostafa_Nageeb
The problem with Atlas is that it only helps you start, but you don't know how
to take it from there.

